# Who Pays The Ferryman



## Michael. (Aug 25, 2013)

.

This is the Tune to the BBC TV Series* 'Who Pays The Ferryman'* 

by *Yannis Markopoulos. *

The theme music was a favourite of mine and it became as popular as the series


The series revolved around life in the village of Aghios Nikolaos, Crete. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=hGGtSkyasNA


.​


----------

